# Shipping Croissants



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question: I love baking bread at home, especially croissants, and I have several people requesting them. Does anyone know how I could ship croissants and still maintain their freshness? 

Thanks!

Debbie


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

They are never going to be as fresh as the day they are made, but because the have a high fat content they should be OK. Two things to do when shipping baked goods. Fill as much empty space in the container in which they are being shipped and fill as much space in the box in which you place the container. The goal is to make everything as immobile as humanly possible .

Kyle


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you thought to try to bake and freeze and send with instructions?
I have yet to find a shipping company that air conditions their warehouses and all you need to do to ruin a great butter laden pastry is get it too hot (not really there are other ways ;-)
Now if you were to pack in a Styrofoam box with a bit of dry ice and have the warning stickers all over....

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/pro...L1aG7t8T8UkYViYCYhhoCX2AQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Take a look at the comments on shipping frozen and taking out overnight to thaw and bake.


----------

